# another budget sub (under $200) right away



## Lucasd2002 (Nov 18, 2009)

I hate to start a new thread about a common topic but I need a little advice.

I have a relative who is nice enough that he/she wants to buy me a sub for my HT for xmas. I don't want to give them something more than $200 and I need to tell him/her something ASAP. My plan is to later build a LLT for fun but this will be a nice stop-gap for the immediate future as I don't have a sub in my HT.

Usage is 70%-90% HT and 10%-30% music.

I'm starting a new thread because I'm curious if anyone has tried the new Velodyne VX-11. I see many posts about the VX-10 but nothing on the VX-11.

So, it seems the options include:


PSW112
VX-11
BIC V1220

I'm leaning toward the V1220 and of course the one that is out of stock most places but hopefully parts express will have them soon. The VX-11 is a 10 but if people have great things to say about it, then maybe.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Is there any possibility of you just having the relative just spend the two hundred dollars and then pitching in for the rest or is it simply just a matter of you ONLY want a temporary solution?


----------



## Lucasd2002 (Nov 18, 2009)

Jon Liu said:


> Is there any possibility of you just having the relative just spend the two hundred dollars and then pitching in for the rest or is it simply just a matter of you ONLY want a temporary solution?


I'm not really comfortable asking for that type of arrangement with this relative. My intention is to build a larger sub in 2010 based on a 15" driver (possibly LLT). My thought now is that whatever shows up under the tree will be the ".2" in my future X.2 system. I guess, at this price range, what it will be as a B&M sub would end up being a drop in the bucket if it were in the same room as a DIY 15" sub, but I will cross that bridge when I get to it.

As for the selection for this one, someone reminded me of the F12 which I guess I had dismissed because it is out-of-stock everywhere but it's likely just as easy to find as the V1220. I'm actually leaning toward the F12 at this point.


----------

